# Video of "The Edge"



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Due to multiple requests for video of The Edge, I went diving this weekend and shot this footage: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f45/video-edge-116372/


----------



## doubledown (Jun 29, 2009)

Great video! I spend most of my time on the water not in it, how long was your dive? It looked like a nice grpr at 9:16, can you estimate the size?
Any other nice table fair down there?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

doubledown said:


> Great video! I spend most of my time on the water not in it, how long was your dive? It looked like a nice grpr at 9:16, can you estimate the size?
> Any other nice table fair down there?


Thanks!

Not much in the way of larger fish on the spot. We were surrounded by other boats, so the spot may have been fished out. Several scamp followed me around most of the dive. The scamp you mentioned was about 4 pounds.


----------

